# 8 week pup cries in crate even though he has toys and can see me.



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

When I crate my pup he barks and cries continuously even though he can see me. I've put toys and treats in with him but he just ignores them. I've also completely covered the crate to see if that helps but he continues to bark. My neighbour is starting to complain. What else can I do? 

Thanks. Xx


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You can let him out of the crate and let him be near you. Of course, you will need to supervise constantly. You can leash him to your waist. Vizslas (and all dogs) are pack animals. He just wants to be with his pack, which is now you. It's as natural as it can be!  He really isn't doing anything wrong. Bear in mind, too, that he is still just a little baby.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

There are a lot of new puppies right now, so this topic has been extensively discussed. Use search bar on right of page and you will find many helpful threads. 

Don't get discouraged yet! He's just a baby and its normal.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

You just have to ignore him. Dont show him any attention when he barks and cries this will show him that if he makes noice you will come to him. Crate training will take a few weeks but it will be worth it. 

I live in a town house and I talked to both of my neighbors and asked if they could be patient for a few weeks. I explained I had a puppy and he wasbeing trained and that they might hear some barking. Altough they both told me that the never did hear them.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

We are having an awful time crate training Olive. Awful  She HATES her crate and freaks out when I put her in it. I'm a stay at home mom so I'm usually always home with her during the week. Olive is very attached to me and follows me everywhere. On Wednesdays I have to leave her at home for one hour. That's the only time she's ever left home alone. I want to crate her because I'm worried about her getting into something dangerous (she already can jump up onto the table and jump over baby gates like they are nothing).

The few times I've left her in the crate she has pooped and peed all over herself and was literally foaming at the mouth when I got home. She was so stressed out last time that she was dehydrated and trembling. She makes a terrible mess because she smears her poop all over the crate. 

I think the biggest mistake we made was buying a crate that was way too big for her (this is our first dog ever). We bought an extra large crate that is big enough for me to easily climb into and sit. I should've bought a smaller one that only allowed her enough room to turn around. I think I'm going to sell it and get a smaller one. 

The other mistake I made was letting her sleep with us. We didn't teach her to sleep in her crate and since she's always with me, she doesn't understand why she suddenly has to go in her crate once a week. I've been trying to get her used to going inside her crate during the week (giving her treats , leaving the door open, etc, but she still hates it. 

I feel like a crate training failure, lol!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Keep the crate. Did it come with a partition? A peice that goes inside to make the crate smaller. If not you can make one out of anything like a peice of wood. 

While your home put her in the crate for fifteen minutes or until she stops barking and then let her out, then repeat half hour later.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Give her one small treat every time you put her in.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

Zsuska did horribly at first in her crate, I had bought her a wire one because they cost less. I tried everything and eventually got her a plastic travel kennel instead. It made a HUGE difference, she didn't mind going in it at all!

Now that crate is Odin's and he is doing pretty well in it!

Good luck!


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes make the crate smaller, giver her a treat every time and I found putting her in there at the same time every day even if you are in and covering the crate with a blanket that makes it den like worked for mine. She is 17 weeks, sleeps in it 10 til 7 and 12 til 3/4. I make sure she is well walked and tired mentally and I stick to the timings. She asked to go in last week when I was house working around her and she couldn't sleep. Even so we have had a few mornings of poo when she has been loose and I worried. It would become a habit but with good cleaning up and improved feeding to sort her poos we are back to good sleeping. 


The jumping up and pushing her luck trying to be where she shouldn't is another story though. Hang in and you ll be amazed when she gets you are insisting ing and just does it.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Our crate didn't come with a partition but I will talk to my husband when he gets home and see if he can make something to divide the crate. It's definitely too big for her at this point. She looks so tiny in it. Three of my kids could easily fit inside of her crate at the same time, lol!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Great time out spot for the kids! My 7 year old nephew loves the crates!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I got a large plastic crate and made a plywood template to fit the shape of the crate and drilled 4 holes in it and held the divider in with those plastic clip ties. This seemed to work very well. You need to only give them enough room for food, to stand up, sit, lie down and turn around in it though. Then move it as the puppy gets bigger.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

GarysApollo said:


> Great time out spot for the kids! My 7 year old nephew loves the crates!


Haha!!!! I should keep it for the kids and buy Olive a smaller crate


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is an 'old one' from my photo album........

But we do let her out once in a while!!!!!!!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-kt29NXT/0/X3/i-kt29NXT-X3.jpg

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Hobbsy havnt you heard that they are suppose to have enough room to stand up?!!!


----------

